# Found this Plane. Whats it worth?



## doubleaction (Nov 4, 2006)

I found this old stanley no 2 plane cleaning out a jobsite. Any idea on what this thing is worth? here are a few pictures


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Double,
Can't tell you what the plane is worth, partly because it's very hard to see, the pics are sized too large. When you post pictures, they need to be about 640 resolution, and they will show up nicely on the screen here without being too big. You can use Picasa by google (freebie) to load you pics into, fix 'em, and resize them by using the 'export button'. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## doubleaction (Nov 4, 2006)

Ok smaller pics up


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

On Da' Bay $ 80.00 - $ 120.00 depending if they start a feeding frenzy. Then bets are off. There was a #1 last week that hovered around $ 750.00 wich was unusual. Should have hovered at $ 1,200.00 then gone for $1,8.00 - $ 2,000.00. But moneys tight I guess. If you don't fondle them on a regular basis I'd box it up and hold it for better times.

( This is just my OPINION. I'm not liable for ANYTHING let alone investment strategy ! )


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but I can't wrap my brain around a $1000 hand plane. :blink: If it doesn't cut wood then I don't want it in the shop.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

steve mackay said:


> On Da' Bay $ 80.00 - $ 120.00 depending if they start a feeding frenzy. Then bets are off. There was a #1 last week that hovered around $ 750.00 wich was unusual. Should have hovered at $ 1,200.00 then gone for $1,8.00 - $ 2,000.00. But moneys tight I guess. If you don't fondle them on a regular basis I'd box it up and hold it for better times.
> 
> ( This is just my OPINION. I'm not liable for ANYTHING let alone investment strategy ! )


WOW Steve I was looking at Doubleactions plane and was wondering how he got in my shop. I have that plane and never thought that it would be worth that. Of course as a collector of old tools, It would take a huge offer to get any of my tools out of my cold dead hands. Even my wife knows what they mean to me.

Doubleaction If it where me I would clean it up, sharpen the blade and enjoy the ride. That is a great tool to have and use.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I can't tell ya dollar wise...I'm outta that loop. To me it's worth what work it does.


----------

